# Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her



## clemens (9. April 2005)

Hi,
ich hab mal ne Frage:


Im Angelladen ist mir das Forelli Futter zu teuer, woher bekomm ich Forelli in Großen Mengen zu billigen Preisen ?

Woher beziehen z.B. die Forellenzuchten ihr Futter ? 


Danke


----------



## Lotte (9. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*



			
				clemens schrieb:
			
		

> Woher beziehen z.B. die Forellenzuchten ihr Futter ?



moin-moin,

für die gibt es futtermittelfirmen!!! die beliefern dich aber erst ab mind. 1000kg futter!!! am besten gehst du mal zu deiner genossenschaft (landwirtschaftshandel). die können dir sowas besorgen oder haben das sogar vorrätig!!! wenn du dort nicht weiterkommst gehe mal zu nem forellenzüchter!! der verkauft dir mit sicherheit auch etwas!!!


----------



## angeltreff (9. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Habe es im Landhandel (bei mir BayWa) gekauft, 25 kg Sack für rund 25 €.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (9. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Jupp im Landhandel gibts Forellenfutter in 25kg Säcken sieht zwar nicht genauso wie Forelli aus, riecht aber so und die Fische merken auch keinen Unterschied


----------



## Knobbes (10. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Ich würde es im Lagerhaus (BAG) oder so was in der Art probieren.
25 Kg hab ich letztes Jahr für 16 Euro bekommen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## ChristophL (11. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Unsere Genossenschaft wollte für das Zeug rund 3-5 Euronen das Kilo, habs nicht gekauft.

Btw: Was ist "Landhandel" ?

mfg
Christoph


----------



## angeltreff (11. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Raiffeisenmärkte etc. - die heißen in jeder Gegend anders. Also dort wo die Bauern einkaufen.


----------



## heinzrch (11. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Hallo,

hab auch schon vergeblich nach original "Forelli" gesucht. Finde immer nur Forellenfutter mit anderen Namen oder Karpfenfutter (Silvercup z.B.) in Raiffeisen-Märkten (Baywa und co.)

Frage: gibt tatsächlich Futter das Forelli heißt, oder ist das nur ein Oberbegriff für Forellenfutter allgemein ?


----------



## angeltreff (11. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Ich hatte das "Trouvit" von Milkivit http://www.milkivit.de/ - egal ob fa Forelli drauf steht oder nicht, es ist das "originale", so wie wir es kennen. Mann kann ja auch nicht viel falsch machen damit, es besteht eh nur aus Fisch (-mehl und -öl).

"Forelli" ist meines Wissens nach keine Marke, sondern wird als Sammelbegriff für Forellenfutter benutzt.


----------



## ChristophL (12. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> Raiffeisenmärkte etc. - die heißen in jeder Gegend anders. Also dort wo die Bauern einkaufen.


 
Genau die wollen so einen unverschämten Preis !

mfg
Christoph


----------



## heinzrch (13. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

wie hoch ist denn der unverschämte Preis ? - bei uns kostet so ein 25 kg Sack Futter ca. 20 - 25€.


----------



## ChristophL (13. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Kilopreis über 3 Euronen, ich hatte die komplette Preisliste in der Hand !


----------



## Knobbes (17. April 2005)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

@ChristophL,
probier doch einfach mal ein bisschen zu verhandeln, oder Schlag denen voir, wenn ein Fischzüchter bei ihnen mal wieder bestellt, dann sollen die einfach einen Sack mehr mitbestellen.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Joe112 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Hallo Christoph, habe mich hier nur wegen deiner Frage bez. Forellenfutter angemeldet.Ich betreibe seit 5 Jahren eine kleine Forellen Zucht als Hobby Teichwirt. Es gibt bei Forellenfutter grosse Unterschiede !!!! Die 2 bekanntesten Marken sind Biomar ( aus Dänemark ) und Trouvit .... solltest Du noch interesse haben, können wir mal eben Telefonieren, da mir das viel zu viel ist alles zu schreiben.... kann auch Futter besorgen, zu meinem EK. Kannst Dich mal melden .... Grüsse Joe 02102/188758 oder 0178/5835923


----------



## Ulli3D (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Original Forelli wirst Du wohl nirgends mehr bekommen. So wie ich gehört habe gab es wohl Probleme mit den Inhaltsstoffen und dem Lebensmittelgesetz. Die Firma soll es wohl nicht mehr geben. Wie gesagt, gehört, alle Angaben ohne Gewähr |bigeyes


----------



## Piere (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

@Joe
wäre nicht schlecht, wenn Du mal ein paar Sätze zur Qualität schreiben würdest. Ich fände das ganz interessant. Sicher auch von Interesse für Karpfenangler, die 
ihre "Forelli Boilies" herstellen wollen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Ihr habt aber schon bemerkt, dass der Ursprungsthread 2 Jahre alt ist?!? |rolleyes


----------



## Piere (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Ist für meine Frage unerheblich, da mein Ansprechpartner gestern gepostet. 
Die Forelli Frage dürfte aber auch heute noch aktuell sein.
Es gibt ja einige, die sich aus "Forelli" Boilies basteln.
Von daher wäre eine Aufklärung über Unterschiede bei der Quali imho sicher nicht ganz uninteressant.:q:q


----------



## carphunter555 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

hi ich habe auch  viele boilierezepte  wo forelli beidteht abba ich hatte ka was das sein soll  ich werde nun beim raifaisenmarkt mal nachfragen ab die das haben abba noch eine frage ihr redet alle von 20-25kg braucht man dazu denn soviel  wäre nett wenn mir einer das mal sagen könnte 

vielen dank im vorraus carphunter555


----------



## FoolishFarmer (24. März 2008)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Rechtschreibung? Satzzeichen? #d
Kennen wir nicht, brauchen wir nicht, haben wir nicht... oder wie sieht das aus? |uhoh:


Ob Du 25kg brauchst oder nicht, hängt völlig von DEINER persönlichen Bedarfsmenge ab.
Es ist eben nur deutlich billiger Forelli im 25kg Sack abzunehmen, als 25 mal je 1kg zu kaufen - Mengenrabatt halt, weil´s nur ueinmal abgepackt werden muss.


----------



## baeumle (13. August 2008)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

servus zusammen, versucht es mal da.
https://www.treffpunkt-shop.de/shop/Doernhoefer-Tierbedarf/forellen-karpfen/de/


----------



## Werner33 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Hallo Joe,

interessiere mich auch für das von Dir erwähnte Forrellenfutter. Könnte ich Dich auch mal anrufen.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## Samdeek (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Der thread ist zwar schon sauuuuuuuualt aber da ich selber auch auf der suche nach dem futter war wollt ich euch den link hier nicht vorenthalten
http://www.anglertanke.de/product_i...n-Pellets-Forelli-von-Biomar-Zuchtfutter.html

hab das zeug auf einem kleinen onlineshop gefunden und bestellt mein testergebnis beim eisangeln war :vik: mehr muss man nicht dazu sagen.
Lieben gruß an alle


----------



## Wheelinger (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

Wenn's im Landhandel, der BAG, beim Raiffeisenmarkt oder dergleichen für 25,-  € pro 25 kg gibt auf jeden Fall. Die braunen Kniddel sehen eh nach :voder anderem Unrat aus ... gut, dass man das für Zander, Barsch & Co. nicht braucht. Das wäre übrigens mal ne vernünftige Tier-/Zooserie im Nachmittagsfernsehen


----------



## schnitzelmann (5. April 2011)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*

@_Samdeek.

Hallo Samdeek,
der Link geht leider nicht mehr.

Könntest Du einen neuen Posten?
oder sagen wie das Produkt heißt?

Dank Dir
Schnitzelmann
_


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. April 2011)

*AW: Woher bekomm ich in goßen Mengen / billig Forelli her*



schnitzelmann schrieb:


> @_Samdeek.
> 
> Hallo Samdeek,
> der Link geht leider nicht mehr.
> ...



Er kann nur die hier gemeint haben:
http://www.anglertanke.de/product_i...ellets-forelli-von-biomar-forellenfutter.html

Biomar ist schließlich einer der weltgrößten Hersteller für "Forelli", was hier auch schonmal irgendwo erwähnt wurde, zudem ist das ja eben das, womit die Forellen gemästet werden.
Hättest mit ein bischen logischem Denken, selbst drauf kommen können, bin schließlich auch selbst drauf gekommen.|rolleyes


----------

